# 2001 Pathfinder Temperautre gauge ? Fault



## tasqan (Jul 18, 2007)

Anyone out there with technical knowledge of Nissan Pathfinder temperature gauges?

Mine fluctuates between 0 (cold) to mid range even when vehicle has been running for quite some time. Pointer goes to middle of range then drops stays there for a while then goes up and drops again??

I've had the car for 3 years. 

I live in Sydney Australia.


----------

